# Check engine light turns into a huge cost



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

So last Wed my Check engine light comes on. So I tightened the gas cap becaues my wife used the truck as well, and the next day after a few cycles, the light goes away. Ok good. Saturday it comes on agaian, did the same thing but it would go away after 3 days.

So I take it in and they find that the EVAP canister, control valve abd filtr kit need to be replaced. $676.20

They aslo said that Nissan has released a new improved part so this doesnt happen again.

Ok, so obviously Nissan new about this, yet doesnt let the consumer know.

Im pissed off like most would be. I freaking baby my truck, do every maintenance package at recommended intervals. Dont bag it, dont race. I still use it as a truck for haulking things and the trailer, and this happens

Anyone else have this certain issue with this EVAP cannister. 
I realzie things dont last forever, but the truick only has 70000 kms on it


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you have them do the work already?


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Faja said:


> Did you have them do the work already?


Unfortunately yes, but I have been doing some research after the fact. I got the original parts and going to check how screwed the original parts were.

I was thinking if I didnt then I would of gotten charged just to check the codes, and then come back anyway later

Then they added on the filter so it doesn't happen again.

But it seems there are tons of owners with this same issue and saying thats its a huge design flaw on Nissan's part, and saying that warranty wont cover it if the trucks been in mud, etc, etc.

I see there are some service bulletins on it as well. This seems like something Nissan should of been fixing for owners for free if obviously they had to redesign it so it wouldn't happen again.

The good news is they gave me a break on the part costs and only charged me half of the labor they originally quoted, maybe because I take my vehicle there all the time

By the looks of it I could of done the labor myself, but that wasn't a big chunk of the cost.

Im going to be emailing Nissan. Not that it will do much good, but obviosuly its a none issue for alot of the owners because of going on gravle and dirt

Hello, its a 4 x 4


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I read about that issue. I was going to tell you to just change the vent control valve only and see if the CEL goes away as that seems to be a consistent problem with some of the Nissan cars but I guess it's too late now. At least you got a break on the price and the problem is fixed now so that's the good news. Good luck the rest of the way......


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Faja said:


> Yes I read about that issue. I was going to tell you to just change the vent control valve only and see if the CEL goes away as that seems to be a consistent problem with some of the Nissan cars but I guess it's too late now. At least you got a break on the price and the problem is fixed now so that's the good news. Good luck the rest of the way......


Im going to look at it this weekend and see if it could even be fixed. It will make me feel better if it couldnt 

If It can I will and just have it as a spare if it happens again. Ill post on here what response I get from Nissan.

In theory if they now this filter add on will stop this, why dont they let the owners know. If not a recall, then at least make you aware and then let you decide to do it or not. I would of if I knew about it


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

On a side note what does this stuff actually do. Does it deal with emmisions or gas milage. What would of happened if I just said screw it and not got it fixed.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

spidey said:


> On a side note what does this stuff actually do. Does it deal with emmisions or gas milage. What would of happened if I just said screw it and not got it fixed.


Yes, the problem here is about emissions and does not really affect the performance of the car only the environment. You will have to get it fixed tho' when you do your smog test. Do you happen to know what the exact code is?


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Faja said:


> Yes, the problem here is about emissions and does not really affect the performance of the car only the environment. You will have to get it fixed tho' when you do your smog test. Do you happen to know what the exact code is?


Guess AB is different. Smog test, whats that???

Im all for fixing things, but if it doesnt affect the performance of the vehcile sometimes whats the point. My old van had lots of little things wrong with it (burnt out radio lights, passenger window switch woudnt work but could open it with the drivers switch, etc, etc)

While a little annoying, defintly not worth it to fix for what it did.

Code was P1440 that dealt directly with this.

Its all said and done now, and looks like I could of done this myself since its really not mechanical work under the hood. Life lesson I guess.

Wont stop me from sending a huge email to Nissan Canada about this and having a known problem they have to put an add on for to fix it. Thanks for letting your customers know


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah, didn't realize you were from Alberta. Don't you guys have emissions testing there every 2 years like we do in Ontario?

BTW, I'm a little vague on whether you actually still have a CEL or not after the dealer changed your EVAP system???


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Faja said:


> Ah, didn't realize you were from Alberta. Don't you guys have emissions testing there every 2 years like we do in Ontario?
> 
> BTW, I'm a little vague on whether you actually still have a CEL or not after the dealer changed your EVAP system???


Not here as far as I know. Only checks I have ever gotten to my vehicles is when I moved from SK and they have to check them over for safety before you get insurance. 

Sorry, I DO NOT have the code anymore once this has been replaced. I kept the old parts and will look at them this weekend and clean them up if I can. Then if it happens again I will just use the old parts.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

spidey said:


> Im going to be emailing Nissan. Not that it will do much good, but obviosuly its a none issue for alot of the owners because of going on gravle and dirt


I'd write a real letter, or several, to Nissan, carries a lot more impact than an E-mail. Include how you've been a loyal customer, and don't understand the situation, ask for help. And use spell-checker, for your own good. I work in consumer products business, written letters have more clout.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Cusser said:


> I'd write a real letter, or several, to Nissan, carries a lot more impact than an E-mail. Include how you've been a loyal customer, and don't understand the situation, ask for help. And use spell-checker, for your own good. I work in consumer products business, written letters have more clout.


Thats a good idea. Really if I have to write an email, might as well go this rotute


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Letter sent out today. Was about 3 pages long, with some diagrams, links to information about other people having the same issues, etc, etc. Will see what happens


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

They'll probably say $676 is an average repair - maybe it is these days, the vehicles are getting so computer-dominated. To avoid, get a 1986-1993 used Mazda B2200 truck.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Cusser said:


> They'll probably say $676 is an average repair - maybe it is these days, the vehicles are getting so computer-dominated. To avoid, get a 1986-1993 used Mazda B2200 truck.


Who know what they will say, probably some canned repsonse.

The cost sucks sure, but the letter was more about how its wrong to have an item that fails due to mud or gravel located in a spot where its going to get to. By the back wheel. Something that should be out somewhere more protected


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

So Friday my SES light comes on again. Got what now. Take it in today before work to get ti checked quick, its the fuel sending unit. Although my fuel guage has been fine. I was told there is a service bulletin out for it, but because its not on warranty of course its not covered. 2 things that have service bulletins, yet leave the consumer to deal with it. Nothing like using parts that will fail.

Im in need of a new project, and I think taking on Nissan may be one of them now


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow !!! Doesn't make the masses want to rush out and buy Nissans, does it.

On the other hand, Toyota is looking for customers right now....


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Cusser said:


> Wow !!! Doesn't make the masses want to rush out and buy Nissans, does it.
> 
> On the other hand, Toyota is looking for customers right now....


Thing is before this, I havent had a problem with the truck. Except regualr maintenance stuff.

I have a feeling I could of just screw the EVAP canister. I know for a fact if my guage starts to screw up I wont get it fixed. It wont effect how the truck runs or drives, Ill just have to use the odometer and when it hits 500km just fill up.

What pisses me off is Nissan knows these are issues, and wont replace them for free off warranty


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

spidey said:


> What pisses me off is Nissan knows these are issues, and wont replace them for free off warranty


Understand, and agree. 1994-1996 GMC/Chvy trucks and Suburbans were under recall for intermittent wiper motor operation, a safety recall. But my 1994 Suburban VIN was not included in that, even though I read about that and asked the dealer service. One would've figured that as a new GMC owner (year 2000) that they might want to make a good impression and cover it. But no, they wanted $50 part and $50 labor to fix it. I ended up soldering it, there's a fix posted on the Internet, rather than go AutoZone for $50 lifetime warranty. Dealer wasn't getting one penny. Yes, I put in a formal complaint to NTSB.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Cusser said:


> Understand, and agree. 1994-1996 GMC/Chvy trucks and Suburbans were under recall for intermittent wiper motor operation, a safety recall. But my 1994 Suburban VIN was not included in that, even though I read about that and asked the dealer service. One would've figured that as a new GMC owner (year 2000) that they might want to make a good impression and cover it. But no, they wanted $50 part and $50 labor to fix it. I ended up soldering it, there's a fix posted on the Internet, rather than go AutoZone for $50 lifetime warranty. Dealer wasn't getting one penny. Yes, I put in a formal complaint to NTSB.


I talked to their customer service after they got my letter, and it was basically going around in a circle. They kept saying since it was a bulletin and not a recall its not covered, yada yada yada .

I told them that I know my truck wont last forever, and that when I do buy another one, Nissan is off my list. I also told them I have 3 kids that will be driving age some day, and that they as well will never be buying Nissan either


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

So SES light comes on again, but after last time I bought a code reader for $50 that was on sale to see the codes if they ever show up again (and they always do)

Codes P1446 and P0456

Exact came codes as before, already after only 3 months. And supposdly this filter is supposed to fix the issue


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Well guess what, after 2 months. Failed again, even after the filter kit. Cause, mud (my wife has to drive down a gravel road for work, and its been a wet spring)

Called Nissan about it and of course the same crap. Not taken ownership. So now everytime it rains I have to worry, is it going to fail.

So guess what Nissan, Im going to the news, taking it to a higher level. Want to play "sweep it under rug" then lets play

Freaking part on a truck in a spot subjected to stuff that makes it fail. REal smart


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Good idea Spiderman, local TV news usually has "3 on your side" or something, human interest stories. Places don't like the bad publicity, because typically the consumer has a good case, and the TV stations know consumers get the runaround, so makes agood story.

Hey, caught 3 minutes of Spiderman on Cinemax last night, Kirsten Dunst looked pretty darn good wet. I saw the film in the theater a few years back, about 80 minutes in.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Cusser said:


> Good idea Spiderman, local TV news usually has "3 on your side" or something, human interest stories. Places don't like the bad publicity, because typically the consumer has a good case, and the TV stations know consumers get the runaround, so makes agood story.
> 
> Hey, caught 3 minutes of Spiderman on Cinemax last night, Kirsten Dunst looked pretty darn good wet. I saw the film in the theater a few years back, about 80 minutes in.


Well theres tons of posts on websites like these where the same issue happens, even after their add on fix.

If supposdly this part is fine, why does it need an add on filter kit.

Ive got the proof, Ive got the letter Ive already written and sent to them, and Ive got nothing to lose


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like I'm shaping up to have the same cannister/valve problem. Filled up yesterday & the gas gauge went to full, as usual, but the CEL stayed lit. This morning the CEL light was still on, even after checking the gas cap. Also, the Gas gauge said only 3/4 tank. Looked like I'd been tapped by the local lawn boys for some gas, so I went to refill - tank's full, and now the gauge reads around 1/2. My 20th century level of expertise immediately said "stuck/sinking tank sensor float", but 21st century reality indicates otherwise. I'm waiting until it cools down outside tonite to pull the codes, and need a link to a code list.

Also, where is the cannister & valve located? The only cannister of any kind I've ever replaced was on a '76 Pinto, which required front fender removal & about a days' work just to access the can.


----------



## 05Pathfindr (May 21, 2010)

In my pathfinder its tucked into the rear quarter panel and its inside a black plastic box. I have the same issue and i will try and remove it to clean it out, hopefully without replaceing it. Someone here posted that it only affects emissions test and not gas mileage so if that is true I really dont care all that much.


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

Code 0463. From what I can find, this is a fuel level sensor failure - makes sense, since the needle is now @ dead empty & the 'yer outta gas, stupid' light is now lit.

Next question - where is the access to the sensor? Is it necessary to empty the gas tank & drop it to access the sensor?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, drop the tank and replace the Fuel Sending Unit. There will also be an o-ring that you should replace while you're in there. 

Depending on year you may be part of a recall on the sending unit. Call a dealer and give them your VIN and they will tell you if your truck is eligible. 

I also suggest that you open a complaint with Nissan Consumer Affairs at 1-800-NISSAN1, especially so if you are not covered in order for Nissan to expand the recall coverage. If you aren't covered and they do include your truck at a later date, Nissan says they will reimburse you, so keep your receipt. 

If you plan to do it yourself make sure to call around for the best price. So far I have found it for under $100 w/the o-ring at Peoria Nissan. Z


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2010)

*P0440 EVAP Emissions Control Malfunction*

It seems I have a similar problem on my 2000 Pathfinder. I had the dealer run a test and they came up with a $700 estimate to replace;
1. Bypass valve sloenoide
2. Cannister and valve.
I would like to repair this myself and was thinking of starting with a new gas cap and then what would be the next thing to change? Any suggestions?


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I drive a '97 4WD Nissan Hardbody, but I'm still gonna' wade in on this thread.

My wife had a 2005 Nissan X-Trail that must've been made on a Friday afternoon or sumthin'. Wheel bearing started to rumble bad. Called Roadside Assistance (sorry sir, your assistance expired with your bumper to bumper warranty). However, I still had powertrain warranty so I figured I'd get it repaired locally (as the nearest Nissan dealer is over an hour away) and submit my receipts.

Nissan denied my claim. Said I should've towed it to the nearest Nissan dealer (the tow would've cost more than the work). They said would've gone good for the tow. I told them I'd already called roadside assistance and they had told me a tow was a no go! Grrrrrr!

Anyways, I wrote letters, called Nissan Canada and got a good thorough case of the run-arounds. At one point they 'promised' to have their supervisor call back within 24 hours as I had requested to speak to him / her. The call never came.

Anyways, I was so pissed off (and the fact the X-Trail had given us other non-warranty grief)...I sold it and bought a Jetta. 

My last conversation with Nissan Canada ended with, "I'm done with Nissan. When my truck dies, I'll look into Mazda, Ford, GMC, Lada, Skoda...whatever...but not a new Nissan." 

Kind've a shame as I've driven Nissan products for the last ten years. And, up to the X-Trail, I'd had lottsa' luck.

Who knows, maybe I'll cool down and buy a USED Nissan if the right deal is to be had. However, I'd never buy another new Nissan as their warranty (in my opinion) let me down.

Just my two cents, though.

Finally, and then I'll be quiet, I cleared a code and got rid of the CEL on my '97 Hardbody by disconnecting the battery for 48 hours. That was a coupla' weeks ago and it's still off. Truck was working great so I figured it must've been an emision bug that worked it's way through. 

No smog tests here in Nova Scotia either...at least not yet.

Cheers!


----------

